# Faint bfp at 15dpo.. another miscarriage?



## KatBar

Wanted to see if anyone else has had anything similar, or even successful stories..

I've never had a bfp from trying naturally so this is all new... I had a miscarriage just after Christmas from an FET transferred in December. With that I got a faint bfp at 6dpt (equivalent to 11dpo). 
We couldn't do another transfer over the Christmas period, but i tracked ovulation so I would know when we could start are next transfer. We did the deed when I got my positive opk, as 'you can't win the lottery if you dont buy a ticket'...

Well here I am thinking why hasn't my period started when its always been like clock work. Cue finally giving in to doing a test (just so I could be sure and stop doing my own head in), and boom, faint positive. I would currently be considered on 15dpo and I did the test at 11am after a 2.5 hour hold.

So after that long speil, what I'm wondering is if this might be another miscarriage.. I'm certainly not getting my hopes up, as the test is so light for 15dpo.. 
Has any ladies gone on to have success after a late/faint positive? Or been in a similar situation to me?
I'm getting a blood test later, as after just having a miscarriage before Christmas, I really don't like having to be in limbo period again so soon.. sigh!


----------



## maryanne1987

All my successful pregnancies have been from late positives. All my losses from early positives. May be coincidence but at least it shows that a late bfp isn't always a bad thing like some studies claim. With 16months old I was one day late before I got a squinter. So faint DH wouldn't believe it was a bfp. With my 11 week old I was two days late before I even got a faint line. What test are you using? That can massively effect what line you get.


----------



## SunnyBe

Oh my! I don't have any advice for you but I'd definitely be cautiously optimistic :D

There are a lot of women on the boards who have reported not getting a clear positive until a couple of days after AF was due. Also, you didn't test with FMU and 2.5 hours is not that long of a hold.

Keep us posted and good luck!!!


----------



## armywife03

I am in the same situation right now . I had a chemical last month . I tested at 16 Doo (today ) and it's super faint ! I'm also have period / miscarriage symptoms:( I am not optimistic at all for myself as I have had 2 chemicals and 5 other losses . Doesn't it suck to get a BFP and think the worse ? Have actually fear of loss ? I wish I was one of those women that can take one test and tell the whole world they are expecting! I'm sorry for the rant , just sad:( I hope everything turns out well for you <3 I will be saying a prayer for you tonight .


----------



## KatBar

Thanks for your responses ladies :)!

Unfortunately it is definitely looking like a miscarriage - or even 'chemical' (not sure what defines chemical over miscarriage?).
I did a test the next day with fmu and the line was just as light, if not possibly even fainter, then the day before on the 2 hour hold. I was using the First Response tests by the way, as the only ones I've found to be reliable/accurate. 

I'm now 16dpo, and I know thats accurate because I have a consistent cycle and I was also using the Clearblue digital opks. So there is just no way thisis going anywhere good unfortunately.

Just such a kick in the guts to have finally, after all these years gotten a natural bfp, for it to be so short lived. Especially off the back of our miscarriage from the FET. 

I know a lot of people have much worse, so I shouldn't really feel too sorry for myself, but it's was such an amazing surprise, and then turned to shit so quick.


----------



## SunnyBe

So sorry to hear that Katbar :( 

A chemical pregnancy is an early miscarriage. Egg is fertilized but doesn't survive. I really hope there is still a chance for you that AF stays away and you'll have stronger lines.


----------

